# Adare Villas - Ireland



## ssswck (Jan 25, 2015)

Does anyone know anything about this new resort?  Heavy advertising/specials in the US.


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 25, 2015)

It doesn't appear to be a timeshare?


----------

